
Why I Use SaltStack - Rackspace Developer Center - SEJeff
http://developer.rackspace.com/blog/why-i-use-saltstack.html
======
lifeisstillgood
Could have done with more comparisons to puppet and chef - the strengths of
salt lie in a zeroMQ message passing (each minion calls back to the master for
instructions on the queue - makes for simpler firewalls) and the essence that
agents on the minion can do anything, it's very easy to extend into, well,
anything.

